# 2010 NCAA BBall BRACKET EB.com



## DVINNY (Mar 14, 2010)

http://y.ahoo.it/CxxTp9ci

Group Name: EB.com

Group ID# 84719

Password: steaknbj

When it asks for a "BRACKET NAME" use your EB.com name so we know who is who.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been waiting for this ... yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am in it ... to win it!

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 15, 2010)

This year, my main motivation is to not finish last.

Now if by some dumb luck I win the $1MM contest... DV - I'll send you half my first check.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2010)

I came up with all four #1 seeds making it to the final. Which likely means I will lose!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in too.

I haven't looked at the bracket yet, but I was watching Mike &amp; Mike on ESPN2 at the gym (muted) and saw some of the 1st round games. Looks like there will be several tough paths to the championship this year.

I'll get my bracket posted this evening (hopefully).


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 15, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> I came up with all four #1 seeds making it to the final. Which likely means I will lose!



Usually to win you have to have a few upsets, but not be too far off in the end. I don't have Duke in the final four...I just think the ACC as a whole this year was weaker than normal....and the Wolfpack STILL finished in next to last place....arrrgghhhh!


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm torn between having a 2-2-1-1 bracket, or all 1's in the Final Four. Ohio State is looking REALLY good at the end of the season, but I don't know if one guy is good enough to take out Kansas, and I'm not sure if West Virginia is good enough to oust Kentucky. I don't think Syracuse would survive in any bracket other than the one they're in.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

It's hard to bet against Kansas or Kentucky, although I want to see Calapari lose as early as possible. I'm still not a big fan of how he abandoned Memphis. "It's all about the kids..." That is, unless there are Benjamins elsewhere...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Apparently the league from last year on CBS Sportsline is still active. I got a notice to set up my bracket in that one too, so I did. Anybody else going to do that one again?


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in.

Kansas vs Kentucky in the finals!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, just now looking at the bracket. I officially hate the right side (East/South). There isn't a single 1/2 seed that I want to see in the final four:

Kentucky - see my post above RE: Calipari

West Virginia - meh, I think New Mexico will take them out

Duke - I am a UNC fan and hate Duke accordingly

Nova - meh, they won't get past Baylor

I like NM, but I realistically don't think they have it in them to get that deep, same with Baylor. Dammit.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Ok, just now looking at the bracket. I officially hate the right side (East/South). There isn't a single 1/2 seed that I want to see in the final four:
> Kentucky - see my post above RE: Calipari
> 
> West Virginia - meh, I think New Mexico will take them out
> ...


Hey, I like the University of Northern Colorado, too, but what does that have to do with hating Duke?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 15, 2010)

I currently have my :wv: in the finals of course. I would love for them to get there, but don't really think they will. I have KANSAS going all the way. I gotta pick them, since I was born in KS.

LET'S GO MOUNTAINEERS !!!!!!!!! We've not been seeded this high in my lifetime anyway. I'd love to see a final four appearance. Since our football program is slipping, maybe a decent basketball showing will help ease some of the pain here locally.


----------



## MonteBiker (Mar 16, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, just now looking at the bracket. I officially hate the right side (East/South). There isn't a single 1/2 seed that I want to see in the final four:
> ...


Because, "Everyones a Lobo, Woof! Woof! Woof!"

Dex, While I hope that you are wrong and that UNM is the serious underdog that goes the whole way, I have a sneaking suspicion they will not quite make it. I will still continue to hope that all the money I gave them years ago planted a seed in a basketball program that won something big. That way I can say that I actually did go to a university for the sports!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang, forgot to do this last night. I'll have to get this filled out right after work today.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 16, 2010)

Count me in....


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 16, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Apparently the league from last year on CBS Sportsline is still active. I got a notice to set up my bracket in that one too, so I did. Anybody else going to do that one again?


Just filled that one out too...


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 16, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Apparently the league from last year on CBS Sportsline is still active. I got a notice to set up my bracket in that one too, so I did. Anybody else going to do that one again?


We might as well do both. I forgot that's where we did last years. I use the CBS one at work too, so I'll already have my bracket on that one.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the league from last year on CBS Sportsline is still active. I got a notice to set up my bracket in that one too, so I did. Anybody else going to do that one again?
> ...


I filled it out just for the Million Dollar Challenge, then it asked me if I wanted to copy that bracket to the EB.com league...so I said "Sure!"


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 16, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I currently have my : :wv: : in the finals of course. I would love for them to get there, but don't really think they will. I have KANSAS going all the way. I gotta pick them, since I was born in KS.
> LET'S GO MOUNTAINEERS !!!!!!!!! We've not been seeded this high in my lifetime anyway. I'd love to see a final four appearance. Since our football program is slipping, maybe a decent basketball showing will help ease some of the pain here locally.


I hope we get a chance to play you guys. After losing one of our forwards to an ACL, we just haven't been able to put together a full game. Have to get past Clemson first.

As for KU - I hate to do it, but, I have them winning it all, too. Damn it. They are just that good.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 16, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I hope we get a chance to play you guys. After losing one of our forwards to an ACL, we just haven't been able to put together a full game. Have to get past Clemson first.
> As for KU - I hate to do it, but, I have them winning it all, too. Damn it. They are just that good.


I, too, hope we (Clemson) get to play WV. The Clemson/Mizzou game should be interesting. Best I can tell, they are two teams that have a very similar style of play. The good news for ya'll is that while Purnell has done wonders for our program, we have not been a very good tournament team under him.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, our coach has taken some real tough nosed kids with mid level talent and had some success. He's got one hell of an incoming class for next year. If the freshmen can contribute next year, look out. Then for 2011 and 2012, look out.

For now though, I'd be happy if we could make it past you guys. I think it should be a really fun game to watch, both teams up tempo, ala Mizzou and Memphis last year. I think we scored 102 against them last year.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

Picks are in. Let's see how bad I can do this year!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 16, 2010)

both CBS and yahoo brackets submitted...


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 16, 2010)

Dammit, I have matched 3 of Obama's final 4 (Kansas, Kansas St, Villanova)...

Good thing I don't have any money on this, oh wait.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 17, 2010)

If it's acceptable, I've created a second bracket composed entirely of coin flips.

My magic quarter feels that not only will there be two first round upsets of a 16 over a 1, that both will advance to at least the Sweet Sixteen, with Vermont making a magical run all the way to the Final Four. Sadly, Vermont will probably lose on a buzzer beater to Oklahoma State.

My "coin flip" final four are 7 Oklahoma State, 16 Vermont, 1 Kentucky, and 8 California, with 7 Oklahoma State taking 1 Kentucky for the Championship.

I plan to mercilessly ridicule anyone who's bracket fairs worse than these picks, and encourage everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2010)

I totally forgot about this, but will fill out and post a bracket anyways.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 17, 2010)

Filled out a second one each on ESPN and CBS with a "modified coinflip" method: All 1 &amp; 2 seeds make it through the first 2 games automatically. Every other game is decided with a coin-flip (heads = higher seed)

CBS Final 4: Kansas, Kentucky, Butler, &amp; Utah St with Kansas beating Utah State for the title.

ESPN Final 4: Maryland, Temple, Oakland, &amp; Duke with Oakland beating Temple for the title.

I did this same thing last year and at the Elite 8 round I was in the 95th percentile. Unfortunately I didn't score a single additional point and ultimately dropped to the 60th percentile.

Both brackets are titled "Dexman Coinflip" if anyone wants to look them up.


----------



## klk (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm in, at least for the yahoo one. I couldn't find the login info for the CBS sports bracket.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 18, 2010)

I went to a sports bar with a coworker friend for lunch today. Almost gagged on my wings when Villanova barely won. It's a good thing I don't have money on this, or I wouldn't have kneecaps anymore. I don't get it, I'm usually great the first two days, go into the weekend feeling great, then get sequentially screwed in the second round.

And to make matters worse, my wife is undefeated in our office (+spouses, kids, friends) pool. And she hates basketball vehemently. She beat me in weekly NFL picks, I can't beat her at Madden, and she'll probably destroy me at this NCAA thing. Maybe those Ivy Leaguers really are smarter than the rest of us. I'm screwed.


----------



## klk (Mar 18, 2010)

Am I the only female participating in the eb.com basketball pick'em?


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2010)

How about that Big East!?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 19, 2010)

1-3 with the possibility of going 5-3. Looks bad now, but could be completely different after today's games.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2010)

What's worse: The fact that I had G'Town going to the Elite 8, or that my wife picked Ohio to beat them.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow...my bracket is shredded.

This is probably the worst group of tournament teams in recent history. I really could see another 4 #1's in the final four again.

Isn't this twice in a row that Vandy has bowed out in the first round as a 4 seed?


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 19, 2010)

klk....you MAY be. lol

I think all the teams I lost on YESTERDAY I also had them picked to win Saturday, so that's a double loss! piss!

I do admit, I was REAL impressed with how Ohio handed it to Georgetown, and I can't believe Wake Forest beat Texas. Gonna be a fun tourny!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm dead last here, but #2 in a pool for another board I post on.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 19, 2010)

You're a #2 ?

Like Fudgey?


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 19, 2010)

Jmbeck's coin flips is doing OK!

Georgetown losing hurt. And the Marquette loss hurt. It has been crazy so far! This is fun!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm running the office pool here at work (31 people playing)... which got alot harder to do after they added every freaking sports website to Websense..... But I'm mid-pack in that race... I just think it's funny that both of my bosses had ND going to the Final Four.... Alot of us had Big East schools making it a little farther than the first 3 did.... a few of them actually had an all Big East Final Four (G-town, Syracuse, WVU, ND)... But being a WVU fanbase here, we have 13 taking them to the final, 12 taking Kansas, 2 each for Duke, Syracuse, and Kentucky....

I didn't get a chance to join in on the pool here.... damn OT and remodeling


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 19, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> You're a #2 ?
> Like Fudgey?


I'm more like a #5 today.


----------



## Supe (Mar 19, 2010)

On ESPN this morning, they mentioned that out of I believe 4.6 million entries, 56 were correct after day 1 of the tournament.


----------



## goodal (Mar 19, 2010)

UK: Next!!!!


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 19, 2010)

MAn I just now saw this...too bad I missed entering...Go Kentucky!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 20, 2010)

There goes two of my final four. Kansas and Villanova are dead.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2010)

^That was my title game! My bracket sheet might as well be toilet paper at this point.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 21, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^That was my title game! My bracket sheet might as well be toilet paper at this point.


+1


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 21, 2010)

At least toilet paper has some use. Can't say the same for my bracket.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 22, 2010)

My coinflips are going to beat me!

I have NEVER done this poorly on a bracket. Teams I expected a lot from have come up short, and teams I thought were overrated are still in it.

Goes with my week I guess.


----------



## goodal (Mar 22, 2010)

im in a comfortable 10th place thanks to Kansas. 3 of my final 4 are out.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 22, 2010)

I honestly used to pride myself on being able to be in the top of these things.....I can only contribute my failures this time to not having enough time to think about it, being as busy as I am with the new company......and that's MY STORY, so I'm sticking to it!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2010)

Northern Iowa beat Kansas?

Hell HAS frozen over.


----------



## ElCid03 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tied for second place so far in the company pool.....still got screwed when Kansas lost


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 24, 2010)

Some kid in Chicago has a perfect bracket right now...

http://espn.go.com/blog/collegebasketballn...perfect-bracket


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2010)

he is totally jinxed now for the next round.


----------



## ElCid03 (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't you win a million bucks for a perfect bracket?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> Can't you win a million bucks for a perfect bracket?


He can't...he didn't enter his bracket in the Million Dollar Challenge. It doesn't cost anything...you just have to agree to Terms and Conditions.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 25, 2010)

Syracuse lost, his bracket is perfect no longer


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2010)

Surprisingly, all four of my final four teams are still in it. Ohio State, K-State, Kentucky, and Duke. However, I had Kansas and Syracuse both losing later in the tournament. I guess being a die hard OSU fan saved me from the Kansas debacle.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 26, 2010)

Well... I'm in first.

This happened last year as well. I think I was leading about at this point and ended up finishing like next to last.

It's madness I tell you, MADNESS!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 26, 2010)

even though i won the football one, i didn't do a bracket this time out of protest since the illini got shafted this year.

:joke:


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 26, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> even though i won the football one, i didn't do a bracket this time out of protest since the illini got shafted this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have protested because UNC wasn't given their courtesy spot in the tourney either...


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 27, 2010)

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wv:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 27, 2010)

That was excellent. Screw the Kats.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 27, 2010)

&lt;---- picked WV over KY...

WOOT!!! Take that you sellout, Calapari...


----------



## ElCid03 (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP in my bracket. Kansas and Kentucky in the final with Kansas taking it all.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ I hear ya.

I went from a tie for 2nd to 10th in 1 day.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 28, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;---- picked :wv: over KY...
> WOOT!!! Take that you sellout, Calapari...


Yeah!!!! The upset found him anyways. Direct TV cannot be too happy about this.

I am just glad that Calapari will not win it all. After what he did to those KY former players he does not deserve to win another game never ever.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 28, 2010)

Calipari isn't exactly loved in Mass. either from what I gather. I guess he screwed the program here before moving onto bigger and better things.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 28, 2010)

I just hope that Kentucky is the place that he finally gets caught while he's still at the school. That asshat keeps leaving a trail of destruction and getting off scott free.


----------



## Supe (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, my bracket has officially come to an end, as I had KY over Duke in the Final Four.

What an absolute clusterf*ck this tournament has been.

Lets go Sparties! Need to root for the Big 10 now!


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 29, 2010)

WELL.......I think one thing is certain, I have LAST PLACE locked up!!!

woo hoo!! Does that mean I get my money back?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 29, 2010)

Dammit, that Duke game cost me alot of money. If Baylor had been able to pull their heads out of their asses and hit a F^*&amp;ing shot in the 2nd half, I would have locked up winning 2 different office pools. Instead, I'll end up placing 3rd with only the top 2 paid.


----------



## klk (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks to the Duke and WV wins, the worst I can do is 3rd place in my office pool (top 3 paid). If WV goes to the finals, I get 2nd place. Woo Hoo!

I'd check how I'm doing in the EB.com pool, but I can't access it from work


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 4, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOO Butler.

After my team was eliminated, I rooted for all lower seeds to win from that point forward. Keep that trend going.

They way they've played in the tournament, we'll have another 48 - 50 barn burner, and they can play in those games.

I give them a 50/50 shot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 4, 2010)

I just hope they beat Duke now. I was really pulling for WV since I had them winning, but now I have nothing to root for but the upset.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 4, 2010)

Bah Humbug. :wv: had a bit of an off night, but really didn't play THAT bad. Duke just drained everything they threw up. It was almost absurd.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

I was watching ESPN in the gym this morning and they were talking about the game tonight. One of the "experts" was asked if Butler could win and he said "Absolutely, if Butler shoots the ball well and Duke doesn't, the could win." WTF? This guys an expert? Why didn't he just say "Sure, if they score more points than Duke." :tardbang:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I was watching ESPN in the gym this morning and they were talking about the game tonight. One of the "experts" was asked if Butler could win and he said "Absolutely, if Butler shoots the ball well and Duke doesn't, the could win." WTF? This guys an expert? Why didn't he just say "Sure, if they score more points than Duke." :tardbang:


Was it John Madden?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I was watching ESPN in the gym this morning and they were talking about the game tonight. One of the "experts" was asked if Butler could win and he said "Absolutely, if Butler shoots the ball well and Duke doesn't, the could win." WTF? This guys an expert? Why didn't he just say "Sure, if they score more points than Duke." :tardbang:



Wouldn't in be nice to get paid a crap ton of money for stating the obvious?


----------



## goodal (Apr 5, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I was watching ESPN in the gym this morning and they were talking about the game tonight. One of the "experts" was asked if Butler could win and he said "Absolutely, if Butler shoots the ball well and Duke doesn't, the could win." WTF? This guys an expert? Why didn't he just say "Sure, if they score more points than Duke." :tardbang:


It would be almost as bad as getting paid to be a consultant.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2010)

Butler's coach looks like he's as young as the players.

My wife is considering applying to be on the faculty at Duke, so we'll pull for them tonight. All that tournament money has to be enough to hire a prof or two at the eng school!


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 6, 2010)

Well....It was probably the second best game I've ever seen, behind the NC State vs Houton game in '83!

I really didn't have a clue that Duke would be able to do that this year, I really thought the ACC was that much worse than past years, and in the end....they may have been just as good.

NOW...how about that LAST PLACE in the pool??? woohoo!! you have to try to suck as bad as I did this year!


----------



## jmbeck (Apr 6, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> NOW...how about that LAST PLACE in the pool??? woohoo!! you have to try to suck as bad as I did this year!


I'm offended that you are attempting to claim what is mine.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

Duck Fuke.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Duck Fuke.


+1


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone took exception to _One Shining Moment_ last night...



> Notable artists to sing "One Shining Moment"Barrett was the original artist, but CBS has also broadcast remakes by Teddy Pendergrass (1994-1999) and Luther Vandross (2003-2009). It is believed to be the last song Vandross recorded before his stroke and subsequent death.[citation needed] A version by Jennifer Hudson was unfortunately used for the 2010 NCAA Men's Division I Basketball Tournament. *It ruined an otherwise great tournament. Whoever produced the video in 2010 felt the need to show Hudson as if it were a music video, and it should cost CBS the rights to future tournaments if there's any justice in the world.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Shining_Moment

:lmao:


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats Ble! Here's the final tally:

Rank Bracket 1 2 3 4 Semis Finals Points Possible Pts 

1 Ble_PE 24 18 12 16 16 0 (Kansas) 86 86

2 FLBuff 23 16 20 8 16 0 (Kansas) 83 83

3 TD - yeah I know it's not FB 24 18 24 8 0 0 (Kansas) 74 74

4 jregieng 24 18 8 8 16 0 (No Pick) 74 74

5 klk 21 18 16 16 0 0 (Kansas) 71 71

6 Agni 23 18 20 8 0 0 (Kansas) 69 69

7 VTEnviro 22 20 16 8 0 0 (Kansas) 66 66

8 Dexman PE 26 14 16 8 0 0 (Kansas) 64 64

9 KEG 24 20 20 0 0 0 (Kentucky) 64 64

10 DVINNY * 19 14 12 16 0 0 (Kansas) 61 61

11 wilheldp 23 14 12 8 0 0 (West Virginia) 57 57

12 kevo_55 24 20 12 0 0 0 (Kansas) 56 56

13 Slugger926 22 14 12 8 0 0 (Oklahoma St.) 56 56

14 NCcarguy 24 16 12 0 0 0 (Kansas) 52 52

15 badal 21 18 12 0 0 0 (Kentucky) 51 51

16 bigray76 22 12 8 0 0 0 (Villanova) 42 42

17 jmbeck 20 6 4 0 0 0 (Kansas) 30 30

18 jmbeck's Coin Flip Picks 15 4 4 0 0 0 (Oklahoma St.) 23 23


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, you gotta be kidding me that I won! I haven't checked it lately because I can't get on at work and I always forget once I get home. I think this is the first NCAA tournament pool I've ever won!

:bananalama: :Banane20:


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 6, 2010)

You're check is in the mail.


----------



## ElCid03 (Apr 6, 2010)

What a wild tournament! Someone made a pile of money in Vegas if they bet against the spread.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 7, 2010)

I beat jmbeck and jmbeck's coin flip... I am so proud of myself!!!

I rule!


----------

